

This Is the Biggest Mistake a Young Entrepreneur Can Make - mkaroumi
https://medium.com/@garyvee/this-is-the-biggest-mistake-a-young-entrepreneur-can-make-448ba2df43ef

======
spotman
Would you agree that the TL;DR of this is ultimately, since things are so easy
right now, you won't learn skills that you pick up only when things are less
easy?

Not sure where I see the mistake. Sort of reads like its a mistake to not get
experience from having things go badly?

How would you fix? The bullet points at the bottom, like "build good products"
are pretty vague and don't really give the reader much.

I can't imagine some of these younger entrepreneurs don't want to "build good
products" and "building teams", even if they have a lot to learn in those
departments with regards to weathering bad times.

------
colund
I think the biggest mistake is to let guys like him step up and tell everyone
vague generic tips on how to avoid failure. Even if he has some good points.
This is a symptom of a hype where people are just talking instead of doing.

